# Short Intro -



## AlmostEmptyNester (Jun 15, 2020)

Married almost 24 years, definitely have had our ups and downs throughout the years. Was feeling really positive about our relationship the past couple of years, however recently we've hit a low spot and I'm struggling. Thought I would see if I could get some insight from others who may have experienced similar issues etc. The changes came on suddenly and coincidence or not, mirror the timeframe of the pandemic. Neither one of us lost our jobs or have had anyone close to us get sick, so it's odd to tie the two together.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM. Please tell us your situation so we can help.


----------



## AlmostEmptyNester (Jun 15, 2020)

Spicy said:


> Welcome to TAM. Please tell us your situation so we can help.


I just posted my question, but did not see if appear...not sure how to find it.

maybe here is the link?









It feels like he's having an affair, but I...


The change seems to coincide with the pandemic, so I am sure there is an element of stress of the unknown and instability that this pandemic has brought. I understand we tend to take our stress out on those closest to us, I am guilty of this and get snippy and irritable when it's not warranted...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Counselling might help? Some people are freaked out by the pandemic but lash out at their family. Could this be happening here?


----------



## AlmostEmptyNester (Jun 15, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> Counselling might help? Some people are freaked out by the pandemic but lash out at their family. Could this be happening here?


He said he would not go to counseling, but I might go. I'm handling the pandemic pretty darn good. I almost always handle the big stuff well, it's the small things that I struggle with my equilibrium. Except for this, him struggling and going through a crisis I am not handling well since he admitted that he wanted something new and different and that I might not be a part of that, as in, he has considered a separation. <---------- I am not dealing well with this.


----------

